# Perminant Parathyroid Damage



## mycrazydog (Sep 14, 2010)

Hello,

Can anyone comment about any permanent parathyroid damage they experienced from their thyroidectomy?

What are the chances of a permanent problem?
Any problems dealing with getting calcium levels corrected?
etc....


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

My surgeon told me the chance of permanent damage with a total thyroidectomy was less than 1%. I think risk level depends on experience of the surgeon and how much of the thyroid is being removed. As far as I can tell, it's pretty rare because I have not had an easy time finding info on it.
I have had lots of issues with calcium levels since my total thyroidectomy a little over a month ago. One parathyroid was removed, and I was told that the others were "Stunned." From what I can find out, the hope is that they will return to normal functioning with healing, but I do not know how long that's supposed to take. I saw something that said if functioning was low after a year, it is considered permanent. 
You may want to click on my name and check my other posts. I have written a bunch about my calcium problems. Very irritating. I wouldn't forgo surgery on account of parathyroid risk, but I might have chosen my surgeon with a little more care. I just went with the first guy my endo referred me to. If I knew then what I know now.


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

It can happen and if it does you just need to take calcium supplements the rest of your life. It isn't common. I only know one person that it has happened to and they had thyroid cancer and a very large goiter.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I wouldn't want the possibility of parathyroid complications to deter someone from surgery. Calcium issues are a minor annoyance compared to how bad I felt before my thyroid came out.


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

lavender said:


> i wouldn't want the possibility of parathyroid complications to deter someone from surgery. Calcium issues are a minor annoyance compared to how bad i felt before my thyroid came out.


i agree 100%


----------

